# Question about trailer ball mount(receiver)



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

Jim McC said:


> I have a Class 2 trailer hitch, and was wondering if it's OK to use the ball mount(that slides into the hitch receiver) upside down? In other words, to alter the rise and drop?
> 
> 
> Thanks


I don't see why not. I think if you go to the auto parts stores, you'll even see ball mounts with a different ball on top and bottom, or on each of three sides. Just make sure the height leaves the trailer flat so that it doesn't want to pop off or put an unnecessary load on your hitch.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Jim McC said:


> I have a Class 2 trailer hitch, and was wondering if it's OK to use the ball mount(that slides into the hitch receiver) upside down? In other words, to alter the rise and drop?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Most ball mounts are sold that way. Example: 4.5" rise, 1.5" drop.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I do it all the time to change height for different trailers.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... Upside-down, or right side up, don't matter,....


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

There are adjustable trailer hitches. Seen a lot of them after Katrina when they were hauling fema trailers. Do a search.







Here is one of many.:vs_cool:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Far as I know, trailer is held in place by a coupling that goes under the ball equator, or largest circumference. Into the narrow area under the ball. That said, ball up it is held in place by latch AND by trailer weight.
Once again, not to question what others do, but if you have ball down and hook up trailer to it somehow, trailer weight will be inclined to force latch OFF the ball, simply due to force of gravity and road impacts.
Personally, I would NOT do that. 
Multiple ball hitches I saw have various size balls on them. They simply use a ball of choice UP position for different trailers. 
I spoke.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess you never know, but somehow suspect that he is planning to put the ball in from the other side so that it is still up, rather than re-engineering the coupler. And yes, that will work fine for you by the way.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

mako1 said:


> I do it all the time to change height for different trailers.


+1 What he said. Been towing boat trailers for decades that way. Have to switch it around for the utility trailer.

And some fool ran into my truck at a red light. The light turned green but the guy in front of me didn't take off, so I waited. The guy behind me in his new shiney Ford truck took off and hit me...well, he hit the hitch. Knocked his license plate off! :surprise: He had a hurt look on his face as he picked up his plate and bracket. :smile:

No damage to my Chevy! :devil3:

Yes, I know, it is also a knee knocker. Been there done that also.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yes, obviously I'm talking about having the ball on the top. I'm referring to having the piece that the ball mounts onto, upside down.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Jim McC said:


> Thanks guys. Yes, obviously I'm talking about having the ball on the top. I'm referring to having the piece that the ball mounts onto, upside down.


Most of understood that.


----------



## manatee (May 13, 2013)

Works for me.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Most of the places I have ever seen sell the ball mount(s) without the ball attached so one could choose the size ball needed. As far as I know ALL ball mounts may be placed into the receiver with the ball mount either up or down. The tongue height of the trailer being pulled would dictate that.


----------

